# Doctor Who: BBC America, 04-17-10 - New season starts



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The return of Doctor Who has been mentioned in the "Now Playing" forum but I thought a post here might be helpful.

It starts airing on BBC American on 4-17-10. Check your season passes.

The new season introduces a new actor playing the Doctor. The actor's name is Matt Smith.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Malcontent said:


> The return of Doctor Who has been mentioned in the "Now Playing" forum but I thought a post here might be helpful.
> 
> It starts airing on BBC American on 4-17-10. Check your season passes.
> 
> The new season introduces a new actor playing the Doctor. The actor's name is Matt Smith.


sigh - if only Cox Orange County, Ca. would carry BBC HD, this may be good to watch. Back to the web


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

tvmaster2 said:


> sigh - if only Cox Orange County, Ca. would carry BBC HD, this may be good to watch. Back to the web


We don't get it on Comcast here in the Bay Area either... only the SD version.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I get the SD version but since I have an SD TV that is OK for me.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

sieglinde said:


> I get the SD version but since I have an SD TV that is OK for me.


I get it in SD, but since it is "letter and Pillar boxed" I just hit the Zoom button on the Tivo and get it full screen (not exactly HD but better than nothing).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Mine is shown full screen. 

The episode was good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

It's OK in SD, I guess. But we watched the "Complete Specials" as a precursor to the new season, and going from a 1080p24 Blu-Ray to an SD broadcast just makes me long for the day we get BBC America HD in the (SF) bay area.


----------

